# New to wood turning.... need tips



## highclimber20 (Apr 23, 2011)

I am getting into wood turning and need to buy a good lathe. Any recommendations on size and features. I have been collecting some awesome pieces of wood, like Norway Maple burls, Boxelder Maple burls and stump cuts, and some Ponderosa Pine galls, and so I am excited to get started. Any suggestions wood be great!


----------



## rb142 (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, that's a very general question, and the answer varies a lot based on the type of turning you want to do. In general you want to pick out the biggest, heaviest lathe you can afford, then pick an even bigger one. If you are starting out with small items or aren't sure how far in you want to jump, there are a bunch of mini/midi lathes that aren't too expensive. Jet and Rikon are a couple of good models, as is the new Delta (but at a price tag close to a full-size lathe).

For a full-size lathe, something like the Jet 1642 or Powermatic 3520 would be the lower end of the good machines, and they get really expensive from there. Try to get at least 1.5HP, and enough swing (clearance over the bed) to spin the size blanks you want to work with (when they are rough -- before round). Try to get something with variable speed (yes, it is worth every penny), and avoid the Reeves drive systems.

Keep in mind that you are going to spend at least as much as the lathe cost on accessories, tools, chucks, etc. 

There's way too much information to cover in one post. The best thing you can do is go over to the Sawmill Creek forums and start reading in the turning section. There's tons of info there. If you have more specific questions, throw them out here. Maybe try to give us a better idea of the type and size of things you want to turn.


----------



## Battenkiller (Apr 26, 2011)

By the sounds of your wood collection, you are mostly interested in bowl turning. You can do a lot with a mini-lathe like the Jet. When I worked at Woodcraft we sold dozens of the minis to every full-size lathe we sold. You will not regret owning one, even if you end up getting a big lathe soon after. 

Sharp tools will get you cutting up to a 10" bowl on the Jet (or similar) mini-lathe. You can't dig in hard because they will stall, but a bad "catch" of the tool in the wood will also stall it, while with a big lathe it will tear out of the chuck and smash off the tool rest and fly just about anywhere (including into your face).

Forget the midi-size, go mini to learn on, or get the big lathe now. I got the mini and started saving right away for a Nova DVR. Can't stand it for lots of reasons. I'd recommend the Jet Model JWL-1442VSK for a lot less money. It will do almost everything you need (including furniture spindles) for <$1400.

You'll want a holding chuck for the headstock. The smallest Nova chuck will get the job done fine, and a big chuck will just put extra strain on the spindle bearings with no apparent gain on smaller work. Don't bury yourself in cutting tools, either, put some money into sharpening tools instead. For bowls, you can do just about anything with a 1/2" deep-fluted bowl gouge and a 3/8" spindle gouge. Add a 1" skew chisel and a 1 1/4" roughing gouge and you can now make anything... _if_ they're razor sharp. 

I was always amused by the customers buying a $120 powdered metal 5/8" Ellsworth bowl gouge or a $300 One Way chuck, but refusing to buy our 8" slow-speed grinder and the Wolverine sharpening jigs that would ensure consistent fine edges on their tools. It's all about sharp tools, the rest can be done using low power with the wood screwed to a faceplate. All you're really doing it standing there guiding a sharp tool against a rotating object, a lot easier that making the same cut with a hand tool, trust me. Learn to sharpen like a pro and soon you will be turning like one IMHO.

Get Richard Raffan's book and the accompanying DVD. All of the basics are covered in them, and the DVD is indexed to the proper pages in the book. A face shield is a must if you love your eyes (trust me, I almost lost my right eye in a shop accident three years ago). Dust collection is imperative to your long term health. If budget is tight, get the mini lathe and a good dust collector and an overheard air filtration system. Cheaper than respiratory treatments years from now.

Don't buy any wood, get it out of your firewood pile (or your neighbor's pile if you don't burn). Turn it green and don't get attached to your work. Learn to turn fast and sure with proper technique. Chuck a piece of green wood onto the lathe, practice your basic cuts until the wood vanishes, grab another piece and do it all over again... and again and again. Turn piece after piece and just throw them away, you'll know for sure when you're ready for the good stuff. Best way is to get as many bowls turned in the shortest possible time, the body learns best that way. Nothing is gained in the long run by putzing away trying to make a masterpiece out of your first efforts.


----------



## swift4me (May 13, 2011)

battenkiller, your advice is great. When I started turning duck calls, I kind of figured that I'd mess up a bunch, but they got to be OK pretty quickly. 

After turning my first and only bowl, now I know that bowls are a whole other deal. I know that the next many will be blow ups and a learning experience as my tools are not the right type, and my sharpening skills and equipment are limited.

I worked in Lew Beach back in 1978, teaching fly fishing, and have fond memories of the area. Where are you?

Pete


----------



## Battenkiller (May 13, 2011)

Pete, I'm in Saratoga Springs, about 15 minutes away from the Battenkill, hence my Internet screen name. It's my home water, but it ain't the same at all anymore as you may already know.

Lew Beach? Isn't that where Lee and Joan Wulff were located? I've fished down that way plenty, even tried to get in with the guiding scene down there, but there's just too many qualified guys down that way for them to need me. I've mostly guided up in the Adirondacks, and a little on the Battenkill and nearby streams. 

Nothing like the Catskills IMHO. Wish those rivers were a couple hours closer to me.


----------



## cworley (May 22, 2011)

*Buy jet*

buy a JET 1642 its quiet and smooth. i turn big bowls everyday and i love my JET but the real question is what do u want to spend


----------



## SDB777 (May 22, 2011)

I own and use a Jet 1220VS, would highly recommend this lathe to anyone.


Unless you need a larger lathe?







Scott B


----------

